# Spfld, IL - 09 Silverado 2500 w/Boss plow



## plowin boy (Dec 15, 2005)

2009 Silverado 2500, 6.0 gas engine w/ 5yr old 8' Boss plow with wings. new cutting edge on plow, 105,000 miles, new brakes, rotors and tires last fall, truck and plow well taken care of. Plow always cleaned after every storm and stored indoors year round. 
Only selling because I purchased a diesel to pull a camper and would like to purchase a vplow 
I also have a snowex 575 spreader I'd throw in for the right price
$25,000 OBO
This equipment is in excellent shape.

217-971-3370 Scott


----------



## plowin boy (Dec 15, 2005)

$23,500


----------



## plowin boy (Dec 15, 2005)

sold


----------

